# 10 Things I hate about yuo



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I hate the way you play Michael Finley too much

I hate the way you refuse to give Darrell Armstrong any minutes

I hate the way Marquis Daniels is a scrub to you

I hate the way you crack under playoff pressure

I hate the way you draw up terrible plays, even if we suck at them

I hate the way Dirk is just another player to you

I hate the way we gave you the 4 years before we could see you in the playoffs


You guys finish the rest


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

THEO! STOP OVERREACTING!!!!! TMAC FLAT OUT DOMINATED!! THIS IS AVERY'S 2nd PLAYOFF GAME IN HIS CAREER! THIS SERIES IS NOT OVER!

You are calling for Avery's head? Come on man, Nellie had years of playoff games like this....can we at least wait till the series is over to make changes.

Darrell Armstrong has sucked all season...this is the playoffs, we can't take any chances.

Marquis has also been up and down all season, this isn't the time to put him in. We played a great game, TMac and Yao were just too much.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Get some freezing cold water and throw it on me

I'm so annoyed right now

Excuse me everyone


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo your a funny bloke....

I am also pissed, (brother is a houston fan) how I wanted to sweep them. Grrrr hopefully we can stilll battle it out.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I hate the way you play Michael Finley too much
> 
> I hate the way you refuse to give Darrell Armstrong any minutes
> 
> ...


lol. You are really overeacting. Atleast blame Dirk for something.
Avery hasnt coached the Mavs that much.I think 19 season games and 2 playoff games. This is first playoffs as a coach.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I mean why not take a chance and put Marquis on Tmac and roll the dice I would. We have nothing else to lose but another game and be 1 more defeat away from it being over and going fishing like Sir Barkley would say.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Whatever AJ thought would work certainly didn't work. 

So why not stir it up and change the lineup?


----------

